# Tethering



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Congratulations to everyone who went to Buffalo and got an iPad. My only question.. Can you tether it to an iphone via bluetooth?

Thanks!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Not without hack.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Jailbreaking should add tethering.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Garry said:


> Congratulations to everyone who went to Buffalo and got an iPad. My only question.. Can you tether it to an iphone via bluetooth?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can tether to an iphone via bluetooth.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Perfect! Glad to hear you can tether over bluetooth


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

jimbotelecom said:


> Yes you can tether to an iphone via bluetooth.


Have you tried this with an iPad (i.e. is this first hand information?)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Steve Jobs replied to this question in an e-mail. The answer was "no."


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Just to clarify. The question was can the iphone tether over bluetooth. The answer is yes.

The IPad on the other hand, does not support tethering. The work around will be mifi or a future jailbreak.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

jimbotelecom said:


> Just to clarify. The question was can the iphone tether over bluetooth. The answer is yes.
> 
> The IPad on the other hand, does not support tethering. The work around will be mifi or a future jailbreak.


The question was "can you tether it [iPad] to an iPhone" ... which you can't. Just clarifying this information.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

mguertin said:


> The question was "can you tether it [iPad] to an iPhone" ... which you can't. Just clarifying this information.


I apologize. I misread that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

jimbotelecom said:


> I apologize. I misread that.


No worries, just want to make sure people don't falsely get their hopes up


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

mguertin said:


> No worries, just want to make sure people don't falsely get their hopes up


So far the lack of tethering is the one thing I am disappointed in. I know I'm not the only one as I brought this up in the line in Syracuse on Saturday. Everyone thought this was a mistake on Apple's part. Most of us already have a data plan that we could easily share with another device.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes I agree! I suspect that the Telco's had a say in this, I'm sure they want the extra $$ for additional data plans  This is a big factor in the 3G vs. non-3G choice for me when it comes time to purchase. I would rather not have to pay for 2 data plans and the extra 3G functionality if I don't need to


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Yes I agree! I suspect that the Telco's had a say in this, I'm sure they want the extra $$ for additional data plans  This is a big factor in the 3G vs. non-3G choice for me when it comes time to purchase. I would rather not have to pay for 2 data plans and the extra 3G functionality if I don't need to


Same here. I was going to get the 3G iPad, and ditch my iPhone's data plan, but then I came to my senses - i.e. what if I'm in a no wifi zone, and all I have is my phone? (Cause I'm pretty sure that I won't take my iPad everywhere, but I will take my phone everywhere).


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*A related question.... re tethering and Rogers et al....*



jimbotelecom said:


> So far the lack of tethering is the one thing I am disappointed in. I know I'm not the only one as I brought this up in the line in Syracuse on Saturday. Everyone thought this was a mistake on Apple's part. Most of us already have a data plan that we could easily share with another device.


Rogers extended tethering till early May last December.
Have I missed any update on their intentions?
Are they going to rip us off with an additional fee?

After all, if one pays for 6GB of data, ( the old $30 deal) should one not have access to it? ( a bit like BC Hydro telling me I can only use specific appliances thru my link to the power grid )


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I would just wait for a 4.0 jailbreak before updating, and then using the iPhone as a hotspot. Win win if you ask me!


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

Rounder, would that only require breaking the phone?

My warranty is long up, so I wouldn't really mind jailbreaking my phone - but not my iPad!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

fjnmusic said:


> Steve Jobs replied to this question in an e-mail. The answer was "no."


Jobs was asked if you could tether via WiFi. The answer is no. The iPhone won't allow tethering via WiFi.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

imobile said:


> Rogers extended tethering till early May last December.
> Have I missed any update on their intentions?
> Are they going to rip us off with an additional fee?


According to Rogers, it's tethering indefinitely now for those on 1GB or higher plans. Note the part where it says this policy supercedes the old one _originally_ set to expire in May.

Redirect to the right page


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Excellent ...*



hayesk said:


> According to Rogers, it's tethering indefinitely now for those on 1GB or higher plans. Note the part where it says this policy supercedes the old one _originally_ set to expire in May.
> 
> Redirect to the right page


Thank you. Somehow I missed that. 

That is GOOD news 
~am so glad I didn't fall into the trap of buying into the overpriced marine BBX system with its limited coverage. And need for antennas/amps if one sought greater range!
Now most of the Strait of Georgia, even parts of Desolation are covered by Rogers. 
Can use the bluetooth and my MBP with my 6GB data plan! (same cost as Globe & Mail subscription for the month!)
Yahoooooo!!!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Unreal.... or scary?*



hayesk said:


> According to Rogers, it's tethering indefinitely now for those on 1GB or higher plans. Note the part where it says this policy supercedes the old one _originally_ set to expire in May.
> 
> Redirect to the right page


IS Big Brother alive and well?

I just now ( at 1116 PDT ) received on my iPhone a text message from Rogers...
unreal... had just asked that question .....

Rogers svc msg: Good news! On May 4/10 tethering will be included at no extra charge as part of ur data plan on eligible devices. More info at rogers.com/tethering


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

basilmunroe said:


> Rounder, would that only require breaking the phone?
> 
> My warranty is long up, so I wouldn't really mind jailbreaking my phone - but not my iPad!


Even if you only jailbreak in order for this method I think it's worth it.



hayesk said:


> Jobs was asked if you could tether via WiFi. The answer is no. The iPhone won't allow tethering via WiFi.


That's why you jailbreak the iPhone, and create a WIFI network using the iPhone's 3G connection. This can and has already been done by various members of the Modmyi community. 

You can only do it via a jailbroken iPhone, and I assume the program to do it costs a couple of dollars.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

This is copied directly from Rogers site.

_If a customer needs wireless broadband on a very casual basis, e.g. 2-3hrs a month, they can try tethering via a wireless device (such as an iPhone or BlackBerry® device). For customers who need to have wireless broadband access on a more frequent basis, a Rocket™ mobile internet device (i.e. the Rocket mobile internet stick) provides the ideal solution as it provides a faster speed and a more customer friendly experience.
_

I'm concerned about how quickly my 6 GB data plan would be used up. Are they serious 2-3 hours? 
Beware, one could get a shocking data bill if that's the case (2-3 hrs using 6 GB). 
Does anyone have any real life stats to prove this?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Snowy said:


> This is copied directly from Rogers site.
> 
> _If a customer needs wireless broadband on a very casual basis, e.g. 2-3hrs a month, they can try tethering via a wireless device (such as an iPhone or BlackBerry® device). For customers who need to have wireless broadband access on a more frequent basis, a Rocket™ mobile internet device (i.e. the Rocket mobile internet stick) provides the ideal solution as it provides a faster speed and a more customer friendly experience.
> _
> ...


Yes. It's pretty straight forward and you can check your usage on your account. Rogers will send you an alert text when you eat up 5 of your 6 GB. I always eat up about 5.5GB. Most of it is downloading on my tethered laptop. you really should use what you pay for.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Tethering and Usage.... one fella's experience!*



Snowy said:


> This is copied directly from Rogers site.
> 
> _If a customer needs wireless broadband on a very casual basis, e.g. 2-3hrs a month, they can try tethering via a wireless device (such as an iPhone or BlackBerry® device). For customers who need to have wireless broadband access on a more frequent basis, a Rocket™ mobile internet device (i.e. the Rocket mobile internet stick) provides the ideal solution as it provides a faster speed and a more customer friendly experience.
> _
> ...


I used my iPhone tethered to my MBP on my boat for over 4 day period ( 4 nights/5 days) fairly extensively and used 480 MB ... (92 sent/392 in) ...so about 100 -120MB a day!
As I have the 6GB data plan .... no worries!
If one has the 500 MB plan... well I guess one has to plan their usage carefully!

On and tracking usage.
The iPhone : Settings/General/Usage also keeps track of in/out usage!

I have NetBarrier on MBP.... it also logs usage!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

imobile said:


> IS Big Brother alive and well?
> 
> I just now ( at 1116 PDT ) received on my iPhone a text message from Rogers...
> unreal... had just asked that question .....
> ...


Nice coincidence but my friend and I each got the same message this afternoon.


----------



## birdieey (Dec 30, 2006)

I picked up the Rogers MiFi today to replace my rocket stick, it works great with my iPad and my laptop, and psp, but I really wish the pricing plans were better, then I could ditch the data plan on my iphone altogether and just use the MiFi all around.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

birdieey said:


> I picked up the Rogers MiFi today to replace my rocket stick, it works great with my iPad and my laptop, and psp, but I really wish the pricing plans were better, then I could ditch the data plan on my iphone altogether and just use the MiFi all around.


Is there anyway to get a pay as you go or a month by month or data volume (e.g 250 Megs for $X) plan with it? 

I just want something for weekends during the Summer.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*So much for conspiracy theory....*



Atroz said:


> Nice coincidence but my friend and I each got the same message this afternoon.


Drat!
I thought Mr R and I had a 'special relationship' lol!

After all I'm on their ~
Rogers urVoice Panel Team <[email protected]>


----------



## birdieey (Dec 30, 2006)

Atroz said:


> Is there anyway to get a pay as you go or a month by month or data volume (e.g 250 Megs for $X) plan with it?
> 
> I just want something for weekends during the Summer.


Not yet, but I'm hoping they will introduce one when the iPad gets officially released here.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

birdieey said:


> Not yet, but I'm hoping they will introduce one when the iPad gets officially released here.


Me too. Rogers, are you listening?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ted Rogers is dead.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

gmark2000 said:


> Ted Rogers is dead.


But his son and daughter aren't.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow.. I went away for a bit, came home and saw the thread. Thanks everyone for your responses. I should have been more clear with my question, but quite a few of you got the idea.. The iPad can not be tethered to an iPhone for data.

Thanks!


----------



## JustReelFilms (Sep 4, 2009)

hayesk said:


> Jobs was asked if you could tether via WiFi. The answer is no. The iPhone won't allow tethering via WiFi.


That means it's a yes. 

He was asked about whether video was coming to the iPod, he said no. 5 days later iPod with video came out. 

Another quote, "People don't read anymore". Guess what there's iBooks.

He says things with reverse psychology to wane off user interest of a future feature which creates the necessary complaints and "hatred" then suddenly adds the feature which win the hearts of users back.

It's the same as iPad not having a camera. A large set of "haters", not waiting buyers, would only buy the iPad if it had that. Once it does, there is a certain percentage of haters that would buy it because it's one less to complain. Unlike other companies who put all of the features at once, it doesn't attract all or create the necessary controversy.

By creating secrecy to generate interest and hype. To have a missing, useful features so that we hate them then adds it and we love them back. This is Apple's tactic.

So in this case there will be iPhone wifi tethering.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

JustReelFilms said:


> He says things with reverse psychology to wane off user interest of a future feature which creates the necessary complaints and "hatred" then suddenly adds the feature which win the hearts of users back.


By that logic, we'll soon see Flash supported on the iPhone/iPad. 

Jobs is doing reverse Jedi mind tricks to keep the competition on their toes. 
Nothing other companies don't do themselves...it's just that we hang on every word that comes out Jobs.

He probably genuinely feels that viewing video on a tiny screen is a poor experience. Problem is, the youth of today is the target market and 2" video playback if perfectly fine for them.


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

I doubt we'll ever see flash playback on iPhones or iPads. If that issue was truly a Jobs Bait & Switch, it would have happened already.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a jailbroken phone with mywi installed (3 buck app through rock). It allows me to use the phone very very easily as a wifi router. I've had multiple machines attached to my phone for internet or specifically I had multipe iphones connected to me while we placed network games. 

Long story short, jailbreak your phone, buy mywi, you will be all set. It just drains the battery something fierce, so plug into a wall.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Yah yah...but a wifi router is no use IF...*



MikeyXX said:


> I have a jailbroken phone with mywi installed (3 buck app through rock). It allows me to use the phone very very easily as a wifi router. I've had multiple machines attached to my phone for internet or specifically I had multipe iphones connected to me while we placed network games.
> 
> Long story short, jailbreak your phone, buy mywi, you will be all set. It just drains the battery something fierce, so plug into a wall.


Is one 'all set' if one is halfway between Vancouver and Victoria in the middle of the Strait of Georgia or in some quiet anchorage where there is no 'wi fi'?
Maybe one day when we have WiFi Max?

In meantime tethering with a 6GB data plan is the least expensive, best option!
( I paid for the data by cancelling my Globe n Mail sub .. can read it and hundreds othger papers online eh?)


----------



## iPad (Apr 12, 2010)

Any mifi or phone that has a wifi hotspot app should work. So other than iPhone jailbreak, pretty much any Palm Pre, Android, Windows Mobile, Symbian and others should work. I'm using mine with my Nokia N900. On this phone the battery life drains fast. Of course all phones seems to drain fast compared to an iPad. I am still amazed by the battery life of this thing.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

MikeyXX said:


> I have a jailbroken phone with mywi installed (3 buck app through rock). It allows me to use the phone very very easily as a wifi router. I've had multiple machines attached to my phone for internet or specifically I had multipe iphones connected to me while we placed network games.
> 
> Long story short, jailbreak your phone, buy mywi, you will be all set. It just drains the battery something fierce, so plug into a wall.


How did you manage to get MyWi for $3? It shows up as $10 for me.


----------

